# Schmankerltreffen 23072004



## MichlMair (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ihr alle!

ich hab mal einen eigenen Thread für die Krebsen-Barsch-Wels-Zanderpartie #g am 23.7.2004 in Hörsching aufgemacht, damit das "Mir ist in der ö...."-Thema nicht für alles herhalten muss.

Schen Gruaß!
Michl


----------



## Woif (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

#v Ein guter mann dieser MichlMair#v 

Und damit ich gleich was dazuposten kann: ich besorge die krebse.
Und gemeinsam mit Michi werde ich mich auch um die sonstigen sachen (bier und anti) kümmern.


----------



## löti (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

griaß eich!

da es mit meinem nachmittäglichem fischen heute nichts wurde, wollte ich mal schauen, wie man zu eurem teich kommt ... leider habe ich die wegbeschreibung am abt leider aus meinem hirn gesoffen ... könnt ihr mir da noch mal ein bisserl unter die arme greifen ... sagen wir mal ab firmengebäude maier&schöftner?


----------



## löti (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

so leute, damit wir nicht alle das gleiche mitbringen, sollten wir uns ein wenig absprechen

ich habe vor einen kleinen zander und hechtfilet's mitzubringen ... möchte das ganze rauszubraten und mit guter knoblauchbutter verfeinern

ausserdem werde ich noch einige meiner spezial-oliven zubereiten.

da zu fisch weisswein gut passt, und ich immer ein sehr gutes weinlager habe, werde ich auch da was mitnehmen.

wie hört sich das an?


----------



## Woif (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

hallo löti. 

Ja, dass horcht sich ja alles recht fein an. Alles zum herausbraten ist kein problem: herdplatte ist vorhanden, nur mit backrohr können wir nicht dienen.

Ich hoffe wir fangen auch noch ein paar krebse. Die letzten tage haben sie uns nämlich im stich gelassen, d.h. die spezialitäten in der reuse verschmäht.

Bezüglich wegbeschreibung habe ich dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## gismowolf (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Servus Woif!
War Freitag abends bis etwas später an der Ager und dann im 
seichteren Wasser nach Krebsen geschaut.Ich nehme an,daß durch den bis 50cm höheren Wasserstand die Viecher in ihren Verstecken geblieben sind!?4 Stk konnte ich durch kippen und wackeln von großen Steinen heraustreiben und fangen.Bin jedoch von oben bis unten naß geworden.Wollte dann Samstag abend nochmal starten,aber das abendliche Gewitter hat mich
abgeschreckt!!
@löti!
Wird fein,wenn Du ein paar Filets mitbringen kannst!
Vor Abfahrt am Freitag werde ich mit Woif telefonieren,wieviele
Muscheln und Norge-Filets ich mitnehmen soll!!


----------



## löti (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

wann soll es morgen eigentlich losgehen? habt ihr pfannen und ähnliches zubehör in eurem schuppen?


----------



## Woif (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hallo Löti!
Ich weiss noch nicht genau, ich würde mal im laufe des nachmittags sagen. Ich hoffe ich erwisch den michlmair heute noch dann kann ich morgen genau bescheid geben.

Olivenöl, Salz und der gleichen haben wir in unserer "Luxusfischerhütte". Pfannen und der gleichen werde ich mitnehmen, da ich ja nur einen steinwurf weit weg vom teich zuhause bin.


----------



## gismowolf (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hi löti!
Nach Auskunft von Woif ist alles bis auf ein Backrohr vorhanden!!
Töpfe,Pfannen,E-Herde.........usw.:q
Ab 13.00 ist Woif und vielleicht auch Michl anwesend und alle Teilnehmer trudeln ein,wie`s gelingt.Nach Möglichkeit solltest
Du aber nachmittags keinen Kunden mehr betreuen!!
Findest Du hin?Oder soll ich Dich anrufen,wenn ich über die 
B1 ab Schwanenstadt in Richtung Ost fahre??Wird schätzungsweise so um 15.00 sein!?


----------



## Woif (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

So. Michi hat mich gerade angerufen. Zurück von ungarn und gleich auf zur donau. 
Er wollte wissen ob er noch was zum grillen kaufen soll. Ich habe gesagt eher nicht, denn wenn wir wirklich was brauchen können wir es auch morgen noch besorgen.
Wie gismo schon gesagt hat sind wir so gegen 13 uhr am teich. Wenn gismo gegen 15:00 vorbeischaut sollten wir uns vielleicht gleich auf diese zeit einigen. Soweit ich das sehe sind wir nur eine kleine runde, da sich bis auf euch keiner gemeldet hat. Jonny und gerald (waren auch am österreichertreffen) sind sicher auch noch dabei.


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Servus. Wenn mir wer nen Anfahrtsplan schikt komm ich vieleicht auf ein Plauscherl vorbei is aber nicht sicher und recht lang bleiben kann ich auch nicht da ich abends wieder Foten muß.


----------



## löti (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

ich hoffe, von euch hat keiner eine knoblauch-allergie! ich koche und esse leidenschaftlich gern mit knoblauch

also zu meinen mitbringstel'n:
ein 42er zander  (ca. 2/2 portionen für gute esser)
3 hechtfilets (ca. 3/2 portionen für gute esser)
eine fuhre kartoffel - die noch zu so einer art bratkartoffel verarbeitet werden
1 grosses glas spezial oliven zum nachtisch (das weissbrot dazu darf ich nicht vergessen)
3 gute flaschen welschriesling

die portionsangaben sind nur zur mengenbestimmung - damit jeder von überall was bekommt, sollte das ganze häpchenweise gekostet werden

lg 
löti
(mit knoblauchfingern)


----------



## gismowolf (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hi löti! Da rinnt mir jetzt schon das Wasser vom Gaumen!!Und dann noch warten bis Nachmittag!!#6
Ich nehm einmal fix selbstgepflückte Miesmuscheln vom Polarkreis mit.Die werden mit etwas Wasser,2 Häuptel 
K N O  B L A U C H , Zwiebeln,Kräutern und Riesling(damit wir sortenrein bleiben)gekocht.Dazu brauch ich einen Topf mit 5-6 Liter Fassungsvermögen!?                                                Woif ! Hast Du Deine Teichvilla-Küche damit ausgestattet? Sonst nehm ich einen mit!
Schreckt Euch nicht wegen der Menge!!Das sind nur Schalen!!
Dann war ich gestern noch im Hausruckwald um ein paar Schwammerl - ein paar Eierschwammerl,Perlpilze und ein paar Rotkappen - die werden mit Butter,Zwiebeln und Petersilie gedünstet und mit etwas Gorgonzola und Rahm verfeinert und dann mit einigen Nudeln gemischt,damit sich der Geschmack
auf der größeren Oberfläche der Nudeln ausbreiten kann - nur zum Kosten!!Ja und ein Gläschen eingelegte Eierschwammerl und eingelegten Knoblauch hab ich auch noch!
Wenn ich eventuell Dorschfilets oder Anderes mitnehmen soll,bitte mir bis 14.00 mitteilen!


----------



## löti (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

servus gismo!

so ein paar salzwasserfisch-filet's (wenn möglich) - von jeder gattung (dorsch, leng, ...) ein kleines wär schon fein zum kosten  #y  ... ich kenn bis jetzt nur die gepressten dorsch "briketts" ... natürlich nur, wenn dann deine familie deswegen nicht hungern muss


----------



## gismowolf (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Paßt,dann nehm ich von vorhandenen mit!
Ist heuer zwar nicht vielfältig,da hauptsächlich Dorsche gefangen wurden!!
Videofilm,ca.200 Fotos und einige 20-30 Sekundenfilme
mit der Digicam gedreht nehm ich vom heurigen Norge-
Urlaub mit!
Woif - Gerät zum Ansehen und Abspielen hast ja vor Ort!?


----------



## Woif (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Morgen allerseits!

Da herrscht ja schon rege betriebsamkeit heute mogen  ! War gestern noch an der krebsfront und konnte mir noch 38 der biester sichern. Ausgelöst habe ich sie schon. Nur mehr etwas in olivenöl mit Knoblauch (ja genau Löti) anbraten, dazu eine feine sauce mit dem omnipräsenten riesling und krebsfond. Dazu werd ich baguetts reichen.
Ein 5-6 liter topferl wird sich auch leicht auftreiben lassen. Kochen werden wir sowieso in raten müssen, da unser kleiner plattenherd nur 2 platten hat. Oder wenns anders gehen soll können wir auch unseren griller befeueren.

Das wird ja ein exquisites treffen. Paul bocuse lässt grüssen #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Wenn ich das so lese als Koch, da wurmts mich doch gewaltig, dass ich keine Zeit habe:-(((



> Ausgelöst habe ich sie schon.


Hoffentlich hast Du die Schalen noch.
Die schön in Butter anrösten, etwas Zwiebeln, Lauch und Möhren dazu, wers mag auch etwas feingeschnittenen Fenchel (besser:Fenchelgrün), ein bisschen Tomatenmark und das ganze mit einem Riesling (wegen der Sortenreinheit) ablöschen, mit Wasser auffüllen (grundsätzlich: 1 Teil Wasser auf ca. einen Teil feste Bestandteile) und eine gute Stunde leicht köcheln lassen.
Das ganze mit Sahne und etwas Wermut (gut auch Noilly Prat) verfeinern, mit Salz und Pfeffermühle abschmecken und mit etwas Mondamin binden.
Gibt ein allerfeinstes Krebsrahmsüppchen!

Tipp:
Wenn Ihr nicht so viele Krebse auf einmal kriegt, kann man die Schalen auch frosten bis man genügend zusammen hat.
Tipp 2: 
Den fertigen Fond (ohne Sahne und Gewürze) kann man auch gut frosten bis zur Verwendung/Fertigstellung als Sosse/Suppe.


----------



## Woif (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hallo Thomas!

Da merkt man halt doch den unterschied zwischen einem laien und einem profi!

Die krebsschalen habe ich aufgehoben und auch eingefroren. Normalerweise hole ich sie mir frisch vom wasser.

Aber dein Krebssüppchen werde ich auf alle fälle inmal probieren: heute wird dei zeit leider nicht reichen. Aber nachdem der krebsnachschub ja gesichert ist (wir besorgen uns eine zweite reuse und werden unsere produktivität damit verdoppeln  ), ist das nur eine frage der zeit - vielleicht schon nächste woche!
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*



> Danke für den Tipp!


Kein Problem, und wenn ich wieder mal nach Österreich komme, erwarte ich dann ein Tellerchen Krebsrahmsuppe (inkl. sortenreinen Riesling) ))))


----------



## Woif (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Würde mich freuen thomas, beim boardtreffen musstest du ja so bald los. Aber ich würde dir lieber den ausgezeichneten österreichischen grünen veltliner anbieten. Wein von weltklasse! 

Und wenn du kommst nimm bitte lauch, möhren und thomaten mit - bei uns gibts ja nur Porree, Karotten und Paradeiser


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Einvertsanden, kenn ich von meinem Vater, der Beziehungen ins Burgenland hat)


----------



## Woif (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Mann o mann. So eine hitze. Da werden heute nicht nur die spezialitäten braten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . 
Nur noch einmal fürs protokoll: Wann werden ihr ungefähr eintrudeln?


----------



## rob (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

hey männers!!1
ich wünsch euch viel spass und gutes gelingen.ich fahr fischen nach aw...brauch das nach der woche vorm bildschirm)


----------



## gismowolf (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hi!
@rob
Wünsch Dir kräftige Bisse und stark gekrümmte Ruten!:q
@Woif
Je nach Fließ-oder Stehverkehr auf der B 1 max.16.00 Uhr.
Rufe Dich vor Abfahrt noch an!!!!!


----------



## Woif (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hi Rob. 

Herzlichen dank. Wünsch dir eine krumme rute!

@others: okay. visieren wir zwischen 15:00 und 16:00 uhr an.


----------



## löti (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

@woif: ich hab ziemlich genau 15:00h angepeilt

@rob: petri für aw ... und eine kreative feder  #y


----------



## Woif (26. Juli 2004)

*Nachberichterstattung zum schmankerltreffen*

Hier also ein kleiner bericht zum schmankerltreffen.
Leider hatten sich ja nicht so viele ihr kommen angegkündigt, und nachdem so gegen 16:00 uhr löti und gismo eingetroffen waren, konnte das "große fressen" beginnen:
Als kleine vorspeise bzw. zuspeise gabs gismos selbst eingelgte eierschwammerl und eingelegten knoblauch. Dann kam auch schon der erste hauptgang: löti reichte ausgezeichnete hechtfilets und zander. Dazu gabs braterdäpfeln. Dazwischen verlustierten wir uns immer wieder an den schmackhaften oliven von löti und an den exzellenten schwammerln mit nudeln von gismowolf.

Als zweiten hauptgang gabs von gismo in norge selbst gefpfückte miesmuscheln: einfach ein gedicht.

Nach soviel essen war aber einmal etwas pause angesagt, die wir zum austauschen diverser informationen vom und übers fischen nutzten. Es dauerte aber nicht lange bis sich wieder die ersten hungergefühle einstellten. Und nachdem gismo ja noch eine menge meeresfischfilets mitgebracht hatte, stand einer fortsetzung des "marathonmenüs" nichts im wege. Für die zubereitung stellte sich löti zur verfügung, der seine arbeit wieder meisterhaft verstand, obwohl wir beide um die beschränkte kochplattenkapazität kämpfen mussten, da ja auch noch meine krebse vor ihrer zubereitung standen. Wir konnten uns aber doch irgendwie arrangieren und so gabs zum abchluss meeresfischfilets (seehecht, köhler, pollack, dorsch, …) und krebse in krebsfond.

Nach dem dinieren schauten wir noch die fotos und filme vom letzten norgeaufenthalt von gismowolf und so gegen 2 brachen wir die zelte ab. Alles in allem ein sehr feiner abend der nach einer wiederholung schreit. Noch einmal herzlichen dank für all die mitbringsel, haupt- und zuspeisen an löti und gismowolf von michlmair und mir.

P.S. Auch herzlichen dank an die "laufkundschaft" die sich immer wieder einstellte und mit deren hilfe wir sicherstellten dass auch alles verwertet wird und nichts übrigbleibt!


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hallo !
Ich hab hier einige Fotos vom Schmankerltreffen,die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten kann!!
Vorher möchte ich mich aber bei den Gastgebern und Organisatoren,bei den Boardis Woif und MichlMair recht herzlich bedanken für den gelungenen Nachmittag,der von ca.16.00 Uhr
bis 02.30 dauerte!Die Zeit verrann wie im Flug und ich glaube,
daß es bei passender Gelegenheit eine Fortsetzung geben sollte!!#6
Die Fachgespräche über Fischereitechniken kamen fast zu kurz!
Hier nun einige Fotos dazu:
Das Treffen fand am herrlich angelegten Teich von Woif statt.
Django,der noch etwas jugendliche Begleiter von MichlMair beim
Fischen beobachtete aufmerksam die Wasseroberfläche,ob er vielleicht einen Karpfen erspähen könnte!!
Boardi löti zeigte uns anhand eines selbstgefangenen Hechtes,wie man in kürzester Zeit eine delikate Mahlzeit herbeizaubert.


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

löti erklärte uns zwar,daß er nie zu kochen gelernt habe,
daß er nur zugesehen hat.Aber nachdem es allen so gut 
schmeckte,muß er da wie ein Haftlmacher aufgepaßt haben!!#6
Seine Bratkartoffeln mit pikant scharfem Paprika waren einsame Spitze!
Weitere pikante Beilagen siehe auf dem nächsten Foto.


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Der gebratene Zander mit Knoblauch,Paprika und frischen Kräutern erfreute unseren Gaumen beim nächsten Gang.
Neu für uns waren löti`s Oliven mit Knoblauch,Karotten und Sellerie - eine wahre Gaumenfreude!:q


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

am Vorabend sauste ich noch geschwind auf den Hirschenschopf im Hausruckwald und da stolperte ich über
einige Rotkappen,Perlpilze und eine Handvoll Eierschwammerl wie schon oftmals in den letzten Wochen.
Meine Grete hat dann junge Waldpilze mit Nudeln vorbereitet,die wir zwischen den Filetstücken verkosteten.


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Selbstgepflückte Miesmuscheln von oberhalb des Polarkreises aus Norge waren dann der nächste Gang.


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Wie man sieht,schmeckte es allen.Als Zutaten kam 
Knoblauch,Zwiebel,etwas Salz,Wasser sowie einige Schuß Riesling in den Muscheltopf.
Hier die Überbleibsel.
Den nächsten Gang bildeten die gebratenen Filets vom heurigen Norge-Urlaub,die uns löti gekonnt und schmackhaft zubereitete!An dieser Stelle besten Dank an 
löti,der schuftete,damit es uns gut ging!!:m


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Die Krönung bildeten die von Woif gefangenen,mühevoll
und teilweise schmerzhaft aus den Schalen gelösten Krebsschwänze und das Fleisch aus den Scheren.Die Krebse wurden gebraten und mit einem pikanten krebsroten Fond serviert und haben uns allen wunderbar geschmeckt.
Zu all den Köstlichkeiten wurde Riesling aus Österreich getrunken,den löti aus seinem Weinkeller spendierte!Danke!!


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung dieses Treffens
und vielleicht gibt`s dann mehrere Teilnehmer,die uns noch unbekannte Schmankerl näherbringen!?


----------



## löti (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

hallo leutz!

war schon eine feine sache, das schmankerln ... gismo, deine norge-filets waren echt fein!

einfoch gmiatliche leit bei feine fressalien in ana supa lokäschn  :m


----------



## gismowolf (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hi löti!
Dein Hecht und Dein Zander waren ja auch vom Feinsten!!Und erst Deine Knoblaucholiven!
Bei Gelegenheit kann man ja sowas einmal mit den Damen verkosten!?Da sollte jemand 
einen Waller fangen,damit wir den auch testen können.Ja,und der dritte Gang könnten gebackene Steinpilze und Parasole sein!


----------



## Woif (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Morgen allerseits!

Unglaublicher "fang" gismo! Das hinten links sind steinpilze? Solche riesen habe ich ja noch nie gesehen! Wo hast du die gepflückt, in temelin ?#r


----------



## gismowolf (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hi Woif!
Das Foto ist vom September des Vorjahres!Fundort dieser Pilze 
ist der Auwald an der Traun,der sich vom Ausfluß am Traunsee 
bis zur Mündung in die Donau einmal schmäler und dann wieder breiter beidufrig befindet!!
Ich hab Dir ja gesagt,ich geb Dir Bescheid,wenn sie wachsen-das
dürfte so um den Vollmond passieren,der am kommenden Samstag ist.Nach dem ersten Fund ruf ich Dich an!!


----------



## Woif (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hi gismo!

Beidseitig der traun bis zur mündung, d.h. bei mir in den traunauen? Bis jetzt habe ich da nur maiglöckchen gefunden  . Da muss ich ja wenn so weit beim fischen öfters eine pause einlegen und etwas in dickicht ausschweifen...


----------



## gismowolf (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hi Woif!
Zumindest kann ich das von Gmunden bis Gunskirchen beweisen!Mein Hauptsuchgebiet liegt naturgemäß zwischen 
Traun und Ager!Wenn die Steinpilze wachsen,weiß ich oft nicht,ob ich fischen oder Schwammerl suchen soll!!!


----------



## Woif (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Ja, das glaube ich dir gerne! An manchen tagen wäre es wirlich besser auf schwammerlsuche zu gehen.:m 

Aja. Habe mir grad den thread über den riesenheilbut mit 108 kilo durchgelesen: unglaublich!


----------



## MichlMair (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

Hallo Gismo,

host echt net zfü versprochen mit dem heilbutt-Thread. Man siagt de g'schicht direkt vor seine Augen ablaufn, waun ma si des durchlest.

Oba es kummt scho nu dei Zeit für de Großväter in Norge, i bin sehr zuversichtlich!

Appropos Schmankerl: Lassts mi z'erst an Waller faunga (amoi über 40cm) und daun geht's auf zur zweitn Runde! So 2016 in etwa... 

Wie sogst Du immer? Immer a krumme Rute!

Schen Gruaß!


----------



## rob (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schmankerltreffen 23072004*

mhhh lecker lecker!!


----------

